# Share your pregnant goat pictures



## Kennedymarne (Jun 16, 2015)

Would anyone care to post pictures of their pregnant goats and how far along they are? I'm just curious to see how big they really get and what they look like at every stage.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sure here are my boers. These pictures were taken a few days ago and I will list their due dates with the pictures.
Due 1-8-16 Zoey had twins 1-14-16
















Due 1-13-16 jasmine had a single 1-14-16
















Due 1-13-16 puzzle had a single 1-14-16
















Due 1-14-16 Martini had triplets 1-11-16


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Sage due Feb 16


----------



## Kennedymarne (Jun 16, 2015)

How many kids do your goats tend to have?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

First doe had 8lb triplets. Picture taken within 6 hours of kidding. 
Second doe is due in 4 weeks.
Third doe is due in under 2 weeks.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Twins for everyone but jasmine has had 1 set of triplets.


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Goatielocks..Due end of Feb/early march 
My first Kids to be born here in 3 years , so I am super excited to have kids again!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Jade is due in January. I don't know the exact date as I bought her bred and wasn't given am exact date.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

This is Biagia, about 2 weeks before kidding (ignore her udder an the pee on it, she stressed her udder before kidding the year she had quads). She had big twins, 13lb buck, 11lb doe.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

This is copper January 8th. 
I will be updating my fbook page(Ewe Crazy Acres) with all my pregnant girls and all their beautiful babies once they're born!


----------



## Kennedymarne (Jun 16, 2015)

Holy crap! Some of these goats look huge then others just a little bigger than a normal goat! It's crazy to see how much they vary in size.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I just updated my previous post to tell you what they had. It also goes to show you size doesn't matter. My smallest doe had the most kids and my biggest had a single.


----------

